# Galego e Português realmente se entendem?



## Guigo

Com permissão da Moderadora Vanda, lá vai um vídeo interessante do youtube.
Há outros vídeos, neste canal, que incluem conversas em português, espanhol, italiano e até latim. Recomendo.

Obs.: apenas achei os "alunos" lusófonos um tanto assim-assim...


----------



## Carfer

O desenrolar do vídeo responde à questão: não dei por que, nalgum momento, tivesse havido a mais ligeira dificuldade de compreensão. 
Quanto às palavras escolhidas, que como se viu, não foram impeditivas de uma comunicação fluida, só me ocorre uma acepção de '_lume_' diferente da acepção galega, que é a de '_lume_' como _'incêndio/fogo_'. Fora disso, o nosso uso de _'lume_' é o mesmo. _'Carpideiras_' também houve em Portugal, embora há já muito que o termo deixou de designar uma profissão, que desapareceu, para passar a ser usado depreciativamente para falar de alguém que se lamenta exageradamente. '_Bico_' também pode significar '_beijo_' em Portugal. Reportando-se ao acto sexual, podendo usar-se, não me parece sequer que seja o termo mais comum. E, por último, há um aspecto que me parece curioso: ao fim de muitos séculos de separação política e de imposição do castelhano (que acabou, muito mais tarde e dentro da mesma linha, formalmente apodado de '_espanhol_') ainda é possível que galegos e portugueses se entendam sem dificuldade de maior. Não há duas situações iguais nem o tempo histórico é o mesmo, mas isso deve dar que pensar a quem se preocupa, desnecessária e inutilmente, com a "deriva" do português do Brasil.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Se calhar um brasileiro percebe melhor o galego  do que o português europeu (sem exposição prévia à variante europeia).   A pronúncia do galego é verdadeiramente clara e limpa. Porém, infelizmente, a maioria dos apresentadores da televisão galega têm um forte sotaque castelhano.


----------



## Guigo

Apenas algumas observações e o motivo por achar o rapaz brasileiro um tanto "nas nuvens" e a jovem brasileira, que vive há anos, na Polônia, mais perdida que cusco em procissão.
- _maricas_, continua sendo sinônimo de homem efeminado ou homossexual masculino, porém totalmente em desuso. Existe, também, _mariquinha_, na linguagem infantil, apelido dado àquelas crianças choronas, paparicadas, sempre se protegendo na barra da saia da mãe. Como não frequento, atualmente, o jardim de infância, não sei se ainda se usa.
- _bochecha_. de uso comum, mas alguns escrevem "buxexa", talvez por acharem que é palavra de origem africana ou nativa.
- _bico_, era gíria, lá nos anos 1950/1960. Usava-se então _bicoca_, para beijo, conforme cantava Wilson Simonal: "Sei de muito broto que anda louco, prá dar uma bicoca em mim" ('Mamãe passou açúcar em mim', de Carlos Imperial), em 1966.


----------



## Vanda

Pra mim também, o sotaque galego é mais aberto do que o da portuguesa e não tenho que me esforçar para entender. Tenho que esperar um segundo a mais para entendê- lá. Quanto à brasileira, se não tivesse dito que o era, eu apostaria que era uma estrangeira falando português.
Interessante ouvir os diversos sotaques.
Engraçado que não se lembraram da covinha, só dizem buraquinhos, nem furinhos o dizem.


----------



## gato radioso

Olaszinhok said:


> Se calhar um brasileiro percebe melhor o galego  do que o português europeu (sem exposição prévia à variante europeia).   A pronúncia do galego é verdadeiramente clara e limpa. Porém, infelizmente, a maioria dos presentadores da televisão galega têm um forte sotaque castelhano.



O que acontece na televisão galega é que o governo galego trata de criar ou estender um galego standard em pronúncia e léxico, quando sempre foi característico haver muita diversidade local. Os galegos costumam dizer que o galego da televisão não é o galego que se fala.

É curioso que muita gente  de áreas hispanofalantes vai de férias a Galicia no verão (para madrilenhos, andaluzes... é um destino turístico típico) e muitas vezes, quando estão a ver televisão não reparam que o apresentador esteja falando galego até passar cinco ou dez minutos ou quando diga uma palavra muito diferente da castelhana. É então quando dizem: "_Anda, pero si estaban hablando gallego, pues no me di cuenta, se le entendía todo."_

Parece que no Pais Basco se passa algo similar: o seu governo tem promovido um basco standard que não é o que tradicionalmente existia (realmente havia vários, quase em cada província ou ainda comarca).  O facto é que curiosamente na televisão basca há um "Canal um" que é todo em espanhol e um "Canal dois" em basco, mas nesse basco académicamente normalizado. Se vier algum forero de lá, suponho poderá explicar-nos melhor isto.


----------



## RodrigoFV

Carfer said:


> O desenrolar do vídeo responde à questão: não dei por que, nalgum momento, tivesse havido a mais ligeira dificuldade de compreensão.
> Quanto às palavras escolhidas, que como se viu, não foram impeditivas de uma comunicação fluida, só me ocorre uma acepção de '_lume_' diferente da acepção galega, que é a de '_lume_' como _'incêndio/fogo_'. Fora disso, o nosso uso de _'lume_' é o mesmo. _'Carpideiras_' também houve em Portugal, embora há já muito que o termo deixou de designar uma profissão, que desapareceu, para passar a ser usado depreciativamente para falar de alguém que se lamenta exageradamente. '_Bico_' também pode significar '_beijo_' em Portugal. Reportando-se ao acto sexual, podendo usar-se, não me parece sequer que seja o termo mais comum. E, por último, há um aspecto que me parece curioso: ao fim de muitos séculos de separação política e de imposição do castelhano (que acabou, muito mais tarde e dentro da mesma linha, formalmente apodado de '_espanhol_') ainda é possível que galegos e portugueses se entendam sem dificuldade de maior. Não há duas situações iguais nem o tempo histórico é o mesmo, mas isso deve dar que pensar a quem se preocupa, desnecessária e inutilmente, com a "deriva" do português do Brasil.


Prezado Carfer,

Não há nenhuma preocupação subjacente às menções à deriva do PB, aceita como fato por qualquer linguista, inclusive pelos conhecedores do galego, como o português Fernando Venâncio, sempre pronto a lembrar os galegos defensores do AO90 da inexistência de acordo capaz de reverter ou de parar essa deriva, causadora de maior distanciamento entre o PB e o PE do que entre este e o galego, e em bem menos tempo.

Isto não quer dizer que, hoje, o PB já seja outra língua ou esteja para tornar-se outra: o filme do último século apenas revela descontinuidades sistemáticas indiciadoras de um afastamento contínuo. É como se estivéssemos vendo, nos seus primórdios, uma falha geológica que eventualmente partirá um continente em dois.

Um abraço,
Rodrigo.


----------



## Olaszinhok

gato radioso said:


> Parece que no Pais Basco se passa algo similar: o seu governo tem promovido um basco standard que não é o que tradicionalmente existia (realmente havia vários, quase em cada província ou ainda comarca


Na minha opinião, tanto o galego como o basco mais genuinos são falados nas zonas rurais, nas aldeias e nas vilas. Em geral, acredito que nas cidades maiores, essas línguas se aprendem principalmente na escola e os falantes possuem  um sotaque mais ou menos forte. Quanto ao basco, lembro-me de ter ouvido algumas entrevistas feitas a falantes dessa bela língua em Espanha e em França. Tenho de dizer que eu não falo uma palavra de basco, mas apesar disto pude claramente identificar um sotaque forte castelhano ou francês ao falarem basco. Porém,  é verdade que as pessoas mais idosas ou do meio rural normalmente não têm esse sotaque "estrangeiro".


----------



## Guigo

RodrigoFV said:


> Prezado Carfer,
> 
> Não há nenhuma preocupação subjacente às menções à deriva do PB, aceita como fato por qualquer linguista, inclusive pelos conhecedores do galego, como o português Fernando Venâncio, sempre pronto a lembrar os galegos defensores do AO90 da inexistência de acordo capaz de reverter ou de parar essa deriva, causadora de maior distanciamento entre o PB e o PE do que entre este e o galego, e em bem menos tempo.
> 
> Isto não quer dizer que, hoje, o PB já seja outra língua ou esteja para tornar-se outra: o filme do último século apenas revela descontinuidades sistemáticas indiciadoras de um afastamento contínuo. É como se estivéssemos vendo, nos seus primórdios, uma falha geológica que eventualmente partirá um continente em dois.
> 
> Um abraço,
> Rodrigo.


Caro @RodrigoFV ,

Permita-me discordar, pelo menos em parte.

Acredito que com a universalização da instrução (com todas as suas deficiências) e das comunicações (com todos os seus absurdos), o que temos apreciado é uma padronização, cada vez maior, do idioma, começando por suas variantes, que tenderão a ser eliminadas, posteriormente. Penso que somente restarão os acentos regionais.

Observei, recentemente, o caso do Maranhão, onde um certo capitão, tipo de maus bofes, expulso do Exército, bebeu um refrigerante cor-de-rosa e confessou ser um 'boiola', quando naquele estado, a palavra tradicional para esta orientação seria 'qualira' - o termo importado do Sul/Sudeste impôs-se ao termo local. Citei apenas um exemplo, mas são vários e até motivo de estudos e teses as mais diversas.

Abs,


----------



## RodrigoFV

Guigo said:


> Caro @RodrigoFV ,
> 
> Permita-me discordar, pelo menos em parte.
> 
> Acredito que com a universalização da instrução (com todas as suas deficiências) e das comunicações (com todos os seus absurdos), o que temos apreciado é uma padronização, cada vez maior, do idioma, começando por suas variedades, que tenderão a ser eliminadas, posteriormente. Penso que somente restarão os acentos regionais.
> 
> Observei, recentemente, o caso do Maranhão, onde um certo capitão, tipo de maus bofes, expulso do Exército, bebeu um refrigerante cor-de-rosa e confessou ser um 'boiola', quando naquele estado, a palavra tradicional para esta orientação seria 'qualira' - o termo importado do Sul/Sudeste impôs-se ao termo local. Citei apenas um exemplo, mas são vários e até motivo de estudos e teses as mais diversas.
> 
> Abs,


Prezado Guigo,

Até a norma culta do PB se distancia, em vários aspectos, da norma culta do PE. Há muitos e muitos exemplos: 

1) PE: língua de sujeito nulo; PB: língua de sujeito realizado;

2) PE: língua de objeto realizado; PB: língua de objeto nulo;

3) PE: língua com proeminência de sujeito; PB: língua com proeminência de tópico.

Citei “apenas” três diferenças, mas que têm implicações profundas, que não sou capaz de sintetizar competentemente, por me faltar conhecimento, mas há artigos e mais artigos sobre o assunto: procure, por exemplo, os da linguista francesa Charlotte Galves, uma das principais estudiosas das duas variantes do português. 

Escrevo tudo isso desapaixonadamente, porque preferiria que seguíssemos falando a mesma língua para todo o sempre: na minha imaginação, a sintaxe do PB se aproximaria à do PE, e a fonética e a prosódia do PE se aproximariam à do PB. Mas que importa? Fatos são teimosos.

Um abraço,
Rodrigo.


----------



## gato radioso

Olaszinhok said:


> Na minha opinião, tanto o galego como o basco mais genuinos são falados nas zonas rurais, nas aldeias e nas vilas. Em geral, acredito que nas cidades maiores, essas línguas se aprendem principalmente na escola e os falantes possuem  um sotaque mais ou menos forte. Quanto ao basco, lembro-me de ter ouvido algumas entrevistas feitas a falantes dessa bela língua em Espanha e em França. Tenho de dizer que eu não falo uma palavra de basco, mas apesar disto pude claramente identificar um sotaque forte castelhano ou francês ao falarem basco. Porém,  é verdade que as pessoas mais idosas ou do meio rural normalmente não têm esse sotaque "estrangeiro".



Sim, embora eu seja alheio a essa língua, também acho que deve ser assim.
De facto, para a imensa maioria dos bascos não franceses, é o espanhol a _lengua de primer recurso_ no dia a dia. O basco é mantido políticamente de forma mais ou menos artificial pelos governos, embora seja falado em algumas zonas rurais. Por isso, não admira que tenha influências do espanhol, e suponho que entre os bascos franceses deve acontecer o mesmo no que diz respeito do francês, visto que na França as línguas que não são o francês carecem de apoio oficial.

No entanto, o que eu tenho entendido é que não só questão de sotaque. Parece que o basco actualmente oficial foi criado académicamente há um seculo -mais o menos-, sendo uma aglutinação dos diversos dialectos locais que já existíam. Sendo uma lingua limitada e rural, também tiveram de adoptar algumas palavras espanholas que eles não tinham, mas _à basca_.


----------



## Dymn

gato radioso said:


> O basco é mantido políticamente de forma mais ou menos artificial pelos governos, embora seja falado em algumas zonas rurais.


Como assim_ politicamente_ e _artificialmente_? É a língua habitual em Biscaia e Guipúscoa fora das cidades (Bilbau e a sua Área Metropolitana, San Sebastián). Eles aprenderam a língua em casa, como fizeram os seus pais, e na sua volta os pais deles, e por aí fora, numa cadeia ininterrupta há milénios. Onde fica a artificialidade?


----------



## olivinha

Vanda said:


> Quanto à brasileira, se não tivesse dito que o era, eu apostaria que era uma estrangeira falando português.


Concordo. Nenhum brasileiro diria "prêdio" ou "acho já sei". Deve viver fora do Brasil há muito tempo.


----------



## Nonstar

olivinha said:


> Concordo. Nenhum brasileiro diria "prêdio" ou "acho já sei". Deve viver fora do Brasil há muito tempo.


Tanto que acha que traveco é sinônimo de maricas.


----------



## gato radioso

Dymn said:


> Como assim_ politicamente_ e _artificialmente_? É a língua habitual em Biscaia e Guipúscoa fora das cidades (Bilbau e a sua Área Metropolitana, San Sebastián). Eles aprenderam a língua em casa, como fizeram os seus pais, e na sua volta os pais deles, e por aí fora, numa cadeia ininterrupta há milénios. Onde fica a artificialidade?



Porque o que agora é o basco normativo foi creado no início do século XX, e chama-se *batúa*.
Foi algo impulsado institucionalmente, possívelmente por motivos pragmâticos, mas não deixa de ser uma creação.

O que as pessoas apreendiam em casa eram variantes que podiam diferir de província a província ou segundo a comarca, Havia pelo menos dois ou três dialectos. 
De facto, antigamente o basco estava mais espalhado geográficamente, embora dividido em vários dialectos.


----------



## Dymn

gato radioso said:


> Porque o que agora é o basco normativo foi creado no início do século XX, e chama-se *batúa*.
> Foi algo impulsado institucionalmente, possívelmente por motivos pragmâticos, mas não deixa de ser uma creação.


Concordo, mas a criação de um padrão não quer dizer que a língua seja mantida artificialmente... isso seria se os próprios bascos estivessem a abandoná-la e só os políticos a usassem com fins nacionalistas. Seja como for, acho que os _euskalduns _aceitam o _batua_, então não vejo problema nenhum.



gato radioso said:


> O que as pessoas apreendiam em casa eram variantes que podiam diferir de província a província ou segundo a comarca, Havia pelo menos dois ou três dialectos.


Acho que ainda são falados os diferentes dialetos, seguramente com influência da língua padrão, mas bom.


----------



## gato radioso

Dymn said:


> Concordo, mas a criação de um padrão não quer dizer que a língua seja mantida artificialmente... isso seria se os próprios bascos estivessem a abandoná-la e só os políticos a usassem com fins nacionalistas. Seja como for, acho que os _euskalduns _aceitam o _batua_, então não vejo problema nenhum.
> 
> 
> Acho que ainda são falados os diferentes dialetos, seguramente com influência da língua padrão, mas bom.



Não sou especialista na matéria.
O único contacto _directo_ que tive foi pela minha avó, a sua mãe era da Navarra e naquele tempo falava-se na sua zona, embora ela tivesse vivido quase sempre no sul do país.
O que sei é atraves de gente conhecida do Pais Basco, uma amiga de lá dá aulas de basco. Evidentemente os dialectos tradicionais de cada província mantêm-se, mas o que se usa oficialmente é uma variante unificada creada pela Real Academia Vasca há cem anos mais ou menos. Pode ser que nas areas rurais seja diferente, mas é verdade que o basco está em retroceso. Podes oir pessoas a falá-lo nas ruas, é claro, mas são muito poucas, é castelhano o que mais se fala e com grande diferença, embora o governos locais punha todas as indicações de tráfego em basco, por exemplo.
Seja como for, se viesse algum forero de lá, podia-nos aclarar muito.


----------



## Dymn

Acredito que talvez durante a maior parte do século XX houvesse uma certa substituição linguística, nomeadamente durante o franquismo, mas hoje em dia a situação é estável, pelo menos segundo os dados. Língua falada em casa, responderam o basco 13,8% em 1991, e 14,1% em 2016 (os que falam ambas: 8,1%; 10,2%). Ligação.

Bilbau, o oeste de Biscaia, assim como Álava e a maior parte de Navarra é outro tema porque a língua já tinha desaparecido antes. Mas eu esteve lá este verão, e nas aldeias ou vilas de Biscaia ou Guipúscoa, o basco era a língua maioritária das conversas.

Já agora, desculpem o off-topic, acho esquisito o quão liberais são os admins cá, por comparação com outros fóruns


----------



## olivinha

Dymn said:


> Já agora, desculpem o off-topic, acho esquisito o quão liberais são os admins cá, por comparação com outros fóruns


Mas esquisito em português ou espanhol? ;-)
Porque me atrevo a dizer por todos, que estamos muito satisfeitos com a gestão da @Vanda aqui.


----------



## Olaszinhok

olivinha said:


> Mas esquisito em português ou espanhol? ;-)




No entanto, concordo com tudo o que o Dymn disse mais acima.


----------



## gato radioso

Sim, é verdade que às vezes os thread começam de uma maneira e vão desenrolando..._ una cosa lleva a otra_, evidentemente.


----------



## Vanda

Dymn, como aqui somos muito poucos, a maioria antiga no fórum, e nossa língua não tem aquela projeção das "grandes" línguas famosas, deixo desenrolar essas discussões nas quais todos nós aprendemos. Pode notar que se o fio for de um aprendiz, somos diretos e não "complicamos". Quando estão envolvidos os níveis avançados, não vejo por que não acrescentarmos detalhes como o faríamos numa conversação ao vivo.


----------



## guihenning

Entendi bem o galego, embora tenha-o achado extremamente hispanizado e diferente do que eu já tinha ouvido. O galego das regiões rurais e menos influenciado pelo castelhano, a meu ver, soa bem diferente


----------



## Dymn

Vanda said:


> Dymn, como aqui somos muito poucos, a maioria antiga no fórum, e nossa língua não tem aquela projeção das "grandes" línguas famosas, deixo desenrolar essas discussões nas quais todos nós aprendemos. Pode notar que se o fio for de um aprendiz, somos diretos e não "complicamos". Quando estão envolvidos os níveis avançados, não vejo por que não acrescentarmos detalhes como o faríamos numa conversação ao vivo.


Não era uma queixa, só uma observação   Aliás, acho que são demasiado chatos com as regras nalguns fóruns.

Quanto ao tema do thread, é verdade que há pessoas com um sotaque mais genuíno, mas ainda dista muito da fonética completamente castelhanizada dos apresentadores de TV. Partilharam o mesmo vídeo noutro lugar e os galegos dizem que um dos problemas é que o rapaz mistura as vogais abertas e fechadas, _noso_ (_nosso_) é com ó e não ô, _ver _e _portugués _(_português_), com ê e não é.


----------



## olivinha

Repararam como o galego pronuncia o _b_ em youtu_b_e (0:37-0:39)? Mais para f ou v que b.
Noto esta maneira de pronunciar o _b_ na palavra _pub_, uma palavra inglesa comum aqui (inclusive está no drae).
O _b_ inglês é basicamente igual ao _b_ espanhol por isso acho curiosa a pronúnica _pâf_ ou _youtuf_


----------



## Dymn

Em espanhol (e em galego) não existem as oclusivas finais então muitos deles tornam (talvez só as sonoras?) /b d g/ para /f θ x/, respetivamente (paf, yutuf; vozca, pozcas; laj).


----------



## gato radioso

olivinha said:


> Repararam como o galego pronuncia o _b_ em youtu_b_e (0:37-0:39)? Mais para f ou v que b.
> Noto esta maneira de pronunciar o _b_ na palavra _pub_, uma palavra inglesa comum aqui (inclusive está no drae).
> O _b_ inglês é basicamente igual ao _b_ espanhol por isso acho curiosa a pronúnica _pâf_ ou _youtuf_



_Paf_ e _Yutúf _são as formas habituais -pelo menos em Espanha- sejas galego ou de qualquer outro origem.
Não sei a razão disto, é possível que, sendo para os espanhóis nativos muito difícil pronunciar uma palavra que acaba em "b" pelo facto de ter que fechar os lábios (*), pode haver aqui uma questão de _ultra-corrección_ que veio a dar um resultado péssimo, mas é como quase todos falam por cá.

Curiosamente, as pessoas que são latinoamericanas, costuman ter uma pronúncia muito melhor em inglês, inglês americano, óbviamente.

(*)
Repara como muitas palavras acabadas em consoante são ditas relaxando muito o son:
_Madrid
Verdad
Integridad
Baobab_
Geralmente o son é muito suave, ou incluso inaudível porque nesse caso as pessoas costumam dizer a vogal anterior mais forte (_Madrí, verdá_). No Norte é ainda frequente essa consoante "d" devir "z" (em Espanha "z" é como "th" inglês em _theatre_, não em_ that _or _they_): _verdaz, Madriz_... O ex-presidente do governo José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero que é nascido em Madrid, mas viveu muito em León costumava falar assim. De facto, o seu partido político usava isso publicitariamente como rasgo humorístico.


----------



## CarlitosMS

gato radioso said:


> O ex-presidente do governo José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero que é nascido em Madrid, mas viveu muito em León costumava falar assim. De facto, o seu partido político usava isso publicitariamente como rasgo humorístico.



Zapatero/ZP nasceu em Valladolid e não em Madrid há 60 anos.


----------



## Olaszinhok

CarlitosMS said:


> Zapatero/ZP nasceu em Valladolid e não em Madrid há 60 anos.


Nasceu em Vallodolid mas mudou-se para Leão (León) quando era muito pequenino e cresceu naquela província.


----------



## olivinha

gato radioso said:


> _Paf_ e _Yutúf _são as formas habituais -pelo menos em Espanha- sejas galego ou de qualquer outro origem.
> Não sei a razão disto, é possível que, sendo para os espanhóis nativos muito difícil pronunciar uma palavra que acaba em "b" pelo facto de ter que fechar os lábios (*), pode haver aqui uma questão de _ultra-corrección_ que veio a dar um resultado péssimo, mas é como quase todos falam por cá.


Ok, pode ser, mas nunca ouvi aqui, por exemplo, Bof Dylan. Talvez porque _pub, youtub, vodka_ (como menciona Dymn) estejam espanholizadas?

Agora...
_Pozcas_ de podcast? Uau! Vou ficar atenta.
Madri_*z*_, adoro! :-D


----------



## olivinha

Dymn said:


> Em espanhol (e em galego) não existem as oclusivas finais então muitos deles tornam *(talvez só as sonoras?)* /b d g/ para /f θ x/, respetivamente (paf, yutuf; vozca, pozcas; laj).


Então como se pronunciariam to*p*, carne*t* y Nueva Yor*k*? Obrigada.


----------



## gato radioso

CarlitosMS said:


> Zapatero/ZP nasceu em Valladolid e não em Madrid há 60 anos.



Ay, es verdad, se me pasó lo de Valladolid.


----------



## Dymn

olivinha said:


> Então como se pronunciariam to*p*, carne*t* y Nueva Yor*k*? Obrigada.


Na minha opinião:

_"top" _/top/, pronunciar uma oclusiva final não é problema, se necessário, também em _rock _o /k/ é bem pronunciado
_"carnet"_, aqui acho que normalmente sem /t/, mas deve-se ter em conta que no original francês também não é pronunciado, e a RAE por acaso da preferência à forma _"carné"_
_"Nueva York"_, muitas pessoas dizem "_Nueva Yor_", mas isso é porque o facto de haver duas consoantes torna-o ainda mais difícil para um hispanófono
Acho porém que era melhor perguntar isso no fórum espanhol, aí podem-na ajudar melhor.


----------



## gato radioso

olivinha said:


> Então como se pronunciariam to*p*, carne*t* y Nueva Yor*k*? Obrigada.


Concordo com o que Dymn disse no #33.
-*Top* não tem problema, se calhar porque temos bem presente que é palavra inglesa. Mesmo com o caso de "stop", embora os hispanofalantes temos uma forte tendência a dizer "estop", tal como acontece com "Espain=Spain" e muitas palavras estrangeiras com o "S" ao inicio.
-*Carnet* -e também chalet, frequentemente escrito como chalé- tem consoante mas muito suave, e muitas pessoas omitem o som. No entanto, na escrita são muito mais predominantes carnet/chalet do que carné/chalé.
-*Nueva York* é o mesmo caso: consoante suave geralmente ou omitida às vezes por algumas pessoas...


----------



## Guigo

Parece que o assunto galaico-português está em alta.

Agora, o canal Langfocus (YouTube), que é de um canadense lançou esta:
*Galician & Portuguese - Are They the Same Language?*

https:// www.youtube.com/watch?v= HARZinkyP1k&t=983s

Basta eliminar os espaços que chega-se lá.


----------

